# hawg hunter



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoy your new boat! You will truly be missed on the pier. Please reconsider so you can join us this cobia season.



- all the loving pier rats.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

not cool john, you know that this thread is going to turn into a giant bitch fest and its going to get deleted....just like the other two.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I missed the thread last night, I'm just trying to be nice


----------

